

Toyota shows off fuel cell car that can also power a home - dangrossman
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-toyota-fcv-fuel-cell-ces-20140106,0,884109.story#ixzz2pjQ6pJWg

======
dmfdmf
I think Toyota would be smart to announce that they will just stop selling
cars in California in 2025 but I doubt they will take my advice.

